# Why so boring FAF?



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Seriously?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

our insanity of our Forum Games area not being up made us boring


----------



## Aurali (Dec 10, 2008)

Cause it's full of lolfags and emos. and not the good kind of lolfags and emos.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> our insanity of our Forum Games area not being up made us boring



nope. even your forum games were just that boring.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 10, 2008)

Because DMA isnt here.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 10, 2008)

Because I'm trying to work.  *sips coffee*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

complaining about something being boring?

MAKE IT INTERESTING THEN
dammit, are we your entertainment crew?


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 10, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Because I'm trying to work.  *sips coffee*



Network admins don't work...... *quaffs double diable expresso* 

Frigging weather is playing hell with the external network.  People keep slipping off the road and driving over the dslams or polls.  Aim for the mailbox for frigs sake!

I'm in no mood to be anything but boring.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

I'M NOT BORING!!!!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'M ANNOYING!!!!


EFA *slaps himself*


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm bored
This thread is boring
Your mother is boring


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 10, 2008)

Part of me wanted to post a link to something 'fun' and just make it a rickroll, but the other part of me said that was a terrible, terrible idea. 

Also, cocks.


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2008)

Do something else?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> EFA *staples himself*


 

EFA :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA :3


SEE?!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> SEE?!


 

whut?


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 10, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Network admins don't work...... *quaffs double diable expresso*
> 
> Frigging weather is playing hell with the external network.  People keep slipping off the road and driving over the dslams or polls.  Aim for the mailbox for frigs sake!
> 
> I'm in no mood to be anything but boring.



Oi - bad weather up where you are?  London's actually sunny (for once).  Wish I could say we don't work, but currently building out a couple superfarms in the loadbalancers, tweaking policy on ACLs as people continually need it, and I got a couple Juniper boxes behind me that probably aren't gonna get unpacked before I'm back from vacation.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> whut?


:roll:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 10, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Seriously?



QUIT MAKING IT BORING!!111!!


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 10, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Oi - bad weather up where you are?  London's actually sunny (for once).



Since the network spans all of Ontario and Quebec, its usually sleeting, snowing, or raining flaming cats somewhere.....:-|



> I got a couple Juniper boxes behind me that probably aren't gonna get unpacked before I'm back from vacation.



ISG's make a great xmas gift! SSG's make a great stocking stuffer!  :grin:


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Must...have...forum games...*passes out*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Must...have...forum games...*passes out*


ssh, a moderator needs to be serious, no forum games for you D;


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

electmeking said:


> Because DMA isnt here.


 
^Basically.


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Must...have...forum games...*passes out*


Ugh.  Nobody goes outside anymore.  Or has a job, or a life.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> ssh, a moderator needs to be serious, no forum games for you D;


 
*puts on a serious face.*  D<  ...*fails.*

Screw dat.  D:


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 10, 2008)

Forum games won't work unless you gain post count for them.
If I hear "Why so [insert whatever here]?" one more fucking time...


----------



## Kume (Dec 10, 2008)

Because it is full of retards and 13-year olds trying to act smart :/

Meh, I guess I can stick around for a few more minutes.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 10, 2008)

And yet you are still still here...


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Forum games won't work unless you gain post count for them.
> 
> If I hear "Why so [insert whatever here]?" one more fucking time...


 
The fixation with post count is getting old.  ><

And I know, right?  The Joker meme is getting even more old than the post count fixation.



Mr_foxx said:


> Because it is full of retards and 13-year olds trying to act smart :/
> 
> Meh, I guess I can stick around for a few more minutes.


 
You may as well give in and stick around for good.  You know this place is like flypaper.


----------



## Kume (Dec 10, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> And yet you are still still here...


 
Don't worry fuckhead, Ill be gone soon enough.


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> And yet you are still still here...


That's what I thought.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

Some of you people take the internet faaar to seriously.

(and yes, I could've said that friggin' Joker quote, but I didn't)

(...)

(Why so serious?)


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 10, 2008)

PriestRevan.. you now have my temporary spite.



Mr_foxx said:


> Because it is full of retards and 13-year olds trying to act smart


*Official announcement:*
*Everybody* here is either 13 years of age or retarded.

Smooth..


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> (Why so serious?)


 
*stabbity stabbity stab.*  D:


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 10, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Since the network spans all of Ontario and Quebec, its usually sleeting, snowing, or raining flaming cats somewhere.....:-|
> 
> ISG's make a great xmas gift! SSG's make a great stocking stuffer!  :grin:



Oi... good point about the weather.  Fortunately at the university, all we gotta worry about is one of the various construction crews digging where they shouldn't be. 

Heh, the Junipers behind me are SSG140s - a couple stocking stuffers that'll be used to do a PCI compliant network for a group here.  First time I've seen'em; we've used NS-25s in the past, but they've moved on into history.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> *stabbity stabbity stab.*  D:


I now love you. <333


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Don't worry fuckhead, Ill be gone soon enough.



Calm down.



Midi Bear said:


> I now love you. <333



Good luck :3


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Calm down.


Second.



> Good luck :3


 
What the hell is that supposed to mean?  XD

*hides her castration tools behind her back*

>>

<<


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean?  XD
> 
> *hides her castration tools behind her back*
> 
> ...



You know that's all the more chilling given Nylak's experience in working in animals... (ie, she probably knows what she's doing). :mrgreen:

*waves from safe distance*


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> *hides her castration tools behind her back*


O_O I DO hope you're intending those for HIM and not me..


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> complaining about something being boring?
> 
> MAKE IT INTERESTING THEN
> * dammit, are we your entertainment crew?*



Yes that's exactly what you are, and you aren't doing a very good job :[ ,  except for Nylak, these castration threats amuse me tremendously,  please carry on :] .


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 10, 2008)

o.-.o  Oh my.  This is getting intense.  *stuffs his face full of nachos*


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

What the hell is happerning here?


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> What the hell is happerning here?


Nylak is passively threatening to castrate people without specifying who it is she wishes to castrate.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Nylak is passively threatening to castrate people without specifying who it is she wishes to castrate.


 Sounds kinky.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Nylak is passively threatening to castrate people without specifying who it is she wishes to castrate.


 
Everyone.  :3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Everyone. :3


 WOAYY 

Woot woot. Fun for everybody.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Because it is full of retards and 13-year olds trying to act smart :/


 Why are you talking about yourself like that?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

...FAF isn't boring.

You want boring? Try some of the super-sterilized gaming forums.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

why isnt Rilvor here yet?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> why isnt Rilvor here yet?



Indeed, late troll is late.

He'll no doubt say "I had more important things in REAL LIFE to attend to" and then commence his usual supercilious-ass method of trolling.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Indeed, late troll is late.
> 
> He'll no doubt say "I had more important things in REAL LIFE to attend to" and then commence his usual supercilious-ass method of trolling.


then someone find mrchris so we can all bash him for his crusade to cleanse the forum


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That you lean more towards women :3 Please don't hurt me. No, please do :3


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> That you lean more towards women :3 Please don't hurt me. No, please do :3


 
Okay, that is an exceptable explanation.  *snuggle*  ^^

No, I'm not going to hurt you.  Too bad.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

reason why we're so boring cause no one have yet to go about saying they got laid


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

I got laid!

...But not in awhile.  Bad part about breaking off a relationship.  Crap.  *goes back to being bored/boring, and is now depressed.*  x_x


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> reason why we're so boring cause no one have yet to go about saying they got laid


 
Lol, these people having sex? Quite _impossible._


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Lol, these people having sex? Quite _impossible._


Referencing the obesity rates in the fandom, I'd concur with this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Lol, these people having sex? Quite _impossible._


-_- cant believe my furry lesbian friend got laid before me, now she ish rubbing it in my face...in the same state as me...TwT god...damn...lesbians...COCK TEASE


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

All of which is ironic, considering the general obsession with the topic. Forbidden fruit complex? XD

Also, furry lesbos ftw.  Buahahahahaha.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> -_- cant believe my furry lesbian friend got laid before me, now she ish rubbing it in my face...in the same state as me...TwT god...damn...lesbians...COCK TEASE



Not always cockteases.  Just the evil ones.  :evil:


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Not always cockteases.  Just the evil ones.  :evil:


*facepalm*...she took a picture...and showed me TwT and would you believe she use to be my former girlfriend


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *facepalm*...she took a picture...and showed me TwT and would you believe she use to be my former girlfriend



OK, that's kind of evil, yeah.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *facepalm*...she took a picture...and showed me TwT and would you believe she use to be my former girlfriend


 Oh shi...

NO WAI DUDE


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *facepalm*...she took a picture...and showed me TwT and would you believe she use to be my former girlfriend


 
I want to meet this person!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I want to meet this person!


she was just put off by my high level of tolerance
"hey des I just made out with a chick"
kk
"hey Des I had sex with another girl"
kk
"Hey Des I'm going to a party, might get drunk and have sex with a guy"
kk
"DES IM FUCKING LEAVING YOU"
...kk
"Des I wanna have a quicky and I'm bringing a friend over =3"
Busy nows, go have fun with your friend

"-_- Des you made me a lesbian"
kk


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> she was just put off by my high level of tolerance
> "hey des I just made out with a chick"
> kk
> "hey Des I had sex with another girl"
> ...


thanks for making my day


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> thanks for making my day


and yet she still likes me...but sure as heck not being left alone with her


----------



## Magnus (Dec 10, 2008)

DO NOT FEAR, THE MAGZ IZ HERE :<

bitches!  make me laugh >> i order you D:


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> she was just put off by my high level of tolerance
> "hey des I just made out with a chick"
> kk
> "hey Des I had sex with another girl"
> ...


hey DES I'm going to get drunk wana pick up some chicks ;D


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> she was just put off by my high level of tolerance
> "hey des I just made out with a chick"
> kk
> "hey Des I had sex with another girl"
> ...



Did all of this happen as you were playing CS:S or something? This is funny, actually.  Yay for flipping the bird to her with the power of apathy XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> hey DES I'm going to get drunk wana pick up some chicks ;D


no busy but go have fun


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 10, 2008)

Why is this thread still alive?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Because poeple are bored.  Hey, bored people, forum games are open again.  Go post some.  :3


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> Why is this thread still alive?



I dunno, doesn't seem that terrible to me.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no busy but go have fun


 *puts date rape in your drink* "Okay then  you have fun too"


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Did all of this happen as you were playing CS:S or something? This is funny, actually.  Yay for flipping the bird to her with the power of apathy XD


actually

First: playing PSO
Second: Napping in my room
Third:-Replaying Super Mario 64
fourth: CS:CZ
Fifth: Web designing
sixth: Thru Gaia


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> Why is this thread still alive?


 
So that we don't get bored. 

Remember:

Bored furries are quite dangerous... they start _yiffing._


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Because poeple are bored. Hey, bored people, forum games are open again. Go post some. :3


nuuu I'm not going in thar



Zanzer said:


> *puts date rape in your drink* "Okay then  you have fun too"


>.>...you put what in my Tea?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> So that we don't get bored.
> 
> Remember:
> 
> Bored furries are quite dangerous... they start _yiffing._



I need to find good material for YL, YL now... boredom relief ahoy.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> >.>...you put what in my Tea?


  Suger!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Why do people always complain that it's boring? If it's so boring then GTFO and go do something.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Suger!


LIES
*tosses tea cup at ya* I never take sugar
*Flees*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Seriously?


FAF is boring because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> FAF is boring because you touch yourself at night.



I lmao. ^_^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Okay, that is an exceptable explanation.  *snuggle*  ^^
> 
> No, I'm not going to hurt you.  Too bad.



Yay, I got away scott free! Damn it!



Nylak said:


> I got laid!
> 
> ...But not in awhile.  Bad part about breaking off a relationship.  Crap.  *goes back to being bored/boring, and is now depressed.*  x_x



Aww, don't feel down! If it's any consolation, I'm still a virgin. Yeah, I don't mind admitting to that on a public forum :3 *waits for Snowy to come along



LemurBoi said:


> Referencing the obesity rates in the fandom, I'd concur with this.



Obesity? I'm not obese at all, is anyone? I'm 5'10", weigh 12 stone, and have a 33" waist. Not obese whatsoever.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

The forum games are back so go have fun and stop complaining.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Forum games ftw.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 10, 2008)

I never go to forum games on any site. They aren't any fun to me. Personally, all you guys are entertaining enough for me. The only boring part is when no one is around to post responses anymore for the day.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> I never go to forum games on any site. They aren't any fun to me. Personally, all you guys are entertaining enough for me. The only boring part is when no one is around to post responses anymore for the day.



I think the only time it's boring is when no one says anything stupid or there's no arguments going on, which almost every second of the day these things happen so I find this place filled with entertainment.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Personally, all you guys are entertaining enough for me.


 
You must be even more easily amused than me.  XD


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> You must be even more easily amused than me.  XD



Is that a hard feat? I'm pretty easily entertained myself, all it takes is someone to say something retarded or complain about something and I'll be lmao.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 10, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Is that a hard feat? I'm pretty easily entertained myself, all it takes is someone to say something retarded or complain about something and I'll be lmao.



I think arguments are unnecessary.  But when theres a funny as hell subject being talked about, I'm there. And when it comes to the online yiffing, I'm there too!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> I think arguments are unnecessary.  But when there's a funny as hell subject being talked about, I'm there. And when it comes to the online yiffing, I'm there too!



So you don't laugh at others arguing? Guess I'm a weird one.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 10, 2008)

A blank face for a blank mind.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 10, 2008)

pheonix said:


> So you don't laugh at others arguing? Guess I'm a weird one.



Nah, don't feel bad. I'm just not the type to approve of fighting whether it be verbal of physical.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Nah, don't feel bad. I'm just not the type to approve of fighting whether it be verbal of physical.



Do you at least think it's funny when someone hurts themselves skateboarding and stuff?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd love for someone to entertain me...of sorts...


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'd love for someone to entertain me...of sorts...



Really now? *evil grin*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

*Ren-Raku 4 SnowFox*



pheonix said:


> Really now? *evil grin*



Yes.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

im happy that the forum games are back, those were the highlight of my comming onto faf each day


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Heh, I prefer off topic forum for a variety of subjects :3


----------



## bozzles (Dec 10, 2008)

Why is that there are always like 20 people on, but absolutely no activity is occurring?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

OMFGLOLSEX.

There, something SOMEWHAT interesting.  It seemed it hadn't happened in this thread, yet.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Why is that there are always like 20 people on, but absolutely no activity is occurring?


 
'Cause they're writing out several paragraphs of funny things to say.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 10, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> OMFGLOLSEX.
> 
> There, something SOMEWHAT interesting.  It seemed it hadn't happened in this thread, yet.


LOLPENISESANDGAYSEX


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

bozzles said:


> LOLPENISESANDGAYSEX



OMGINORITE???!!1!!?!?!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> OMGINORITE???!!1!!?!?!


WTFRUTALKINBOUT?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

PINGAS!!!!!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

PANGINAS!!!!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> PINGAS!!!!!





pheonix said:


> PANGINAS!!!!


PINGAS!!!! 


Im so original.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

FURRY GET!!!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

<-- is amused.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

pheonix said:


> <-- is amused.


Stop touching yourself.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Stop touching yourself.



Aww but why? it's so much fun. XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Aww but why? it's so much fun. XD


Because, you'll make a mess on the computer.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Because, you'll make a mess on the computer.



That would make it so much more amusing cause it's not my computer. lol


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

pheonix said:


> That would make it so much funnier cause it's not my computer. lol


Im so picturing a computer with a disgusted face and covered in sticky white stuff.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im so picturing a computer with a disgusted face and covered in sticky white stuff.



<--ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im so picturing a computer with a disgusted face and covered in sticky white stuff.



Oops.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 10, 2008)

pheonix said:


> PANGINAS!!!!



*EXCELSIA!*



bozzles said:


> Why is that there are always like 20 people on, but absolutely no activity is occurring?



They're baking cakes.  Nah, they are actually waiting for the other 19 to post.  :3  You know it's true, guys.  >.-.>


----------



## Tweek (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry, I'm catching up for lost time.



Nylak said:


> *stabbity stabbity stab.*  D:



...This isn't going away. :-D


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Why is everyone becoming a carbon copy of Captain Capslock?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 11, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> OMFGLOLSEX.
> 
> There, something SOMEWHAT interesting.  It seemed it hadn't happened in this thread, yet.



You. Me. RIGHT NOW :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> You. My ass. RIGHT NOW :3



EFA.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Why is everyone becoming a carbon


EFA

seriously the funnies thing i could edit it to be.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> EFA
> 
> seriously the funnies thing i could edit it to be.



Lol, whut?


----------



## Azure (Dec 11, 2008)

AIPOIWJE.  I dunno, I just made up an acronym to sound cool.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> AIPOIWJE.  I dunno, I just made up an acronym to sound cool.


Care to share with us what it stands for? :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

All I Pee On Is What Justifies Eating.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA.



hey... leave the lebsian alone T.T


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

But...Lesbians are coooooooool!


----------



## Azure (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> All I Pee On Is What Justifies Eating.


Correct?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Correct?



Yes.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> hey... leave the lebsian alone T.T


 


Ren-Raku said:


> But...Lesbians are coooooooool!


 
I third this sentiment.  =D


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 11, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I third this sentiment. =D


 4th'ed


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> 4th'ed


5th'd


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> 5th'd


 I think we all agree they are teh Awesomeness and they all need medals.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Who would make the medal?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> 5th'd


9000th.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> 9000th.


100000000th


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> 100000000th


^this + 1

also combo breaker D<


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Someone please bring sanity and logic back to this thread!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Someone please bring sanity and logic back to this thread!


fine fine...
*gets a podium and puts on a monocle*
the new subject is why lesibians are such Cock tease, discuss *sips tea*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Someone please bring sanity and logic back to this thread!


This thread is not safe to read alone, here take my sanity


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Someone please bring sanity and logic back to this thread!


There never was sanity or logic in this thread. You must be high or something.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> There never was sanity or logic in this thread. You must be high or something.



Yes sir. Not really.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes sir. Not really.


Good good. Drugs are bad.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes sir. Not really.


no sir, three bags full sir. ya rly


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Good good. Drugs are bad.



Without them, some of us would be dead though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Good good. Drugs are bad,* Mkay*.


Fix'd


----------



## Nylak (Dec 11, 2008)

Sanity?  Logic?  Pfffff.  Boring.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus =/= Dr Cox


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sanity?  Logic?  Pfffff.  Boring.



But all the less nonsensical.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

This is off-topic within an off topic...logic and sanity sits outside.
now....subject change to everyone epic fails so easily


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> This is off-topic within an off topic...logic and sanity sits outside.
> now....subject change to everyone epic fails so easily



Sorry, haven't heard of that song. It must've passed by on a magical set of nail clippers whilst I was eating my rubber duck with a towel.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Is that off topic an nonsensical enough for you?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sanity?  Logic?  Pfffff.  Boring.


8D You crazy


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Sorry, haven't heard of that song. It must've passed by on a magical set of nail clippers whilst I was eating my rubber duck with a towel.


its a show, it comes right after

"Everyone wishes they were David"


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

ITT: Sanity. Where are it?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> its a show, it comes right after
> 
> "Everyone wishes they had David"



Fix'd.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Fixed.


I win.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I win.


no you


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> no you



*pawslaps Callum* I win.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 11, 2008)

I win.  *breaks out castration tools*  Go ahead and argue.  >_>


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I win.  *breaks out castration tools*  Go ahead and argue.  >_>


HE HIT ME! CAN YOU B& HIM?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> HE HIT ME! CAN YOU B& HIM?


 No.



Ren-Raku said:


> *pawslaps Callum* I win.


 *rewards with cookie*


----------



## Aurali (Dec 11, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I third this sentiment.  =D



but I can't swim!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Nylak said:


> No.
> 
> 
> *rewards with cookie*




your not my favorite mod any more e.e


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I win.  *breaks out castration tools*  Go ahead and argue.  >_>



You don't scare me, I thrive off pain! Whenever you mention those damned tools it turns me on >.>



mrredfox said:


> HE HIT ME! CAN YOU B& HIM?



She can do much worse.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> but I can't swim!


I can teach you ^_^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

I say thanky for the cookie ^_^


----------



## Nylak (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> your not my favorite mod any more e.e


 
Aww.  ;^;  *offers cookie?*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Now switch his cookie with those tools of yours =3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Aww.  ;^;  *offers cookie?*


im a forgiving person :3


----------



## Aurali (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I can teach you ^_^



0.o; I will zap you?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Quick, offer him the salt lick!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> 0.o; I will zap you?


What? o_o;


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Quick, offer him the baseball bat to hit ren with



efa?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Bad fox! *pawslaps Callum*


----------



## Aurali (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What? o_o;



I ish a dryeena :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> I ish a dryeena :3


Thats what wet suits are for. :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thats what wet suits are for. :3



So you can get wet?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> im so wet


EFA o.o


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks to Snowy :3 When's he gonna get here?...I miss him already.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thats what wet suits are for. :3



The actually don't keep you dry. they trap water inside and use your body heat to warm the water, thus keeping you warm. And it never hurts to pee in it. As well, it's a good alternative to sunscreen, and protects your body from abrasions. Especially when sand gets in the wax on your board and begins to scratch your nipples off. D:

Trust me, and it is 10 times worse than what it probably is, because you're in salt water.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> And it never hurts to pee in it.



Ok, im going to go over there now...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

*pawslaps Callum*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *pawslaps Callum*


</3


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 11, 2008)

Can we kill this thread? Every time I see the title, I rage.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

:/ You confuzzle me Callum...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Can we kill this thread? Every time I see the title, I rage.


were working on it! must... get... to... 500 starting NAO


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Fucking hell Cody, that picture looks like a potato!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> :/ You confuzzle me Callum...


wha?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes my potatoes look like that...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

I give them evils and they never chat back after that...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

potatoes taste like chips.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

I practised on the carrots first though.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 11, 2008)

But.. but I'm flirting with a mod o..o


----------



## Nylak (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm going to let this keep going just so I can lock it after it hits post #499.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'm going to let this keep going just so I can lock it after it hits post #499.


lets do it gang! =D


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'm going to let this keep going just so I can lock it after it hits post #499.



Castrate Callum nao?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Castrate Callum nao?


D: no need, you already have multiple times o.o


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

No I didn't...Did I? I wasn't looking where my mouth went, sorry!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> No I didn't...Did I? I wasn't looking where my mouth went, sorry!


yeah and you forgot to take off that chastity belt >.> dont worry i got a blacksmith to force it off, allough the results wernt satisfying.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

ScheiÃŸe! Merde! I forgot...Now there's nothing to attach it to, there's no problem.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 11, 2008)

This thread's getting out of controoooooll!
Can we get back on topic to prevent it from being locked?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> This thread's getting out of controoooooll!
> Can we get back on topic to prevent it from being locked?



see



Nylak said:


> I'm going to let this keep going just so I can lock it after it hits post #499.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 11, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> This thread's getting out of controoooooll!
> Can we get back on topic to prevent it from being locked?



Pay attention Xaerun to the lack of topic and the remedy enclosed in the topic.. 

and the otter thingy left T.T


----------



## Nylak (Dec 11, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> This thread's getting out of controoooooll!
> Can we get back on topic to prevent it from being locked?


 
Let's be serious.  There was no topic to begin with.  >>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> This thread's getting out of controoooooll!
> Can we get back on topic to prevent it from being locked?



No.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> Pay attention Xaerun to the lack of topic and the remedy enclosed in the topic..
> 
> and the otter thingy left T.T


Sexy never left.
Ohhh, you meant *Nylak*. Right. My bad.

Lack of topic usually means a quick lock before this disfigured abomination has to live another moment of its tormented life. Every moment for it is pain... look into its eyes. It wants death. It welcomes death...
BAWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> No.


yes.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 11, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Sexy never left.
> Ohhh, you meant *Nylak*. Right. My bad.
> 
> Lack of topic usually means a quick lock before this disfigured abomination has to live another moment of its tormented life. Every moment for it is pain... look into its eyes. It wants death. It welcomes death...
> BAWWWWWWWWWWW



fail troll is fail Xaerun.. and no.. I never said which otter thingy left..


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

*clawswipes Callum*


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> fail troll is fail Xaerun.. and no.. I never said which otter thingy left..


Hardly trolling. I like the idea of the topic, but the fact that we've drifted from it is annoying somewhat.
*points to sig*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *clawswipes Callum*


ow not too rough


----------



## Aurali (Dec 11, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Hardly trolling. I like the idea of the topic, but the fact that we've drifted from it is annoying somewhat.
> *points to sig*



Trolling anonymous helps a lot

LOL double atoundrum (SP?)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Oops, didn't mean to :3


----------



## Nylak (Dec 11, 2008)

218...499...Close enough.


----------

